# Chicago Area Pipe Herf!!



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok guys. Josh (American Psyco-Analyst) and I thought it would be fun to get a Chicago-area pipe Herf organized. We were originally thinking about Friday October 5th, but we realized that a lot of you will be heading out to the Land of Lincoln Herf that weekend. So, nothing's been decided on date/time/place, we just wanted to gauge everyone's interest.

So, who's up for it?

This is, of course open to anyone and everyone on CS. And I know that there are a lot of you cigar smokers out there that either dabble or interested in taking the plunge. Here's your chance! 
Let's get this going!!

Tasso

PS
IHT-I though I would post this in the pipe forum, but if you feel this belongs in the Herf section, please move it over. Thanks!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

You guys could always come to our Hillbilly Herf........:tu

Herfing is great no matter what is smoked. Alot of fellers up there your way.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am considering taking the plunge, so I would like to come if it fits my schedule. Being that I am newer than a newb, I would need to bring alcohol or food, as I would not yet have any tobacco to offer. If that isn't cool, I totally understand .


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I think that we would have plenty of tobacco for you to sample. :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> I think that we would have plenty of tobacco for you to sample. :tu


That would be cool, and I will solicit the pipe FOGs requests for "sodas" of choice.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Big T said:


> IHT-I though I would post this in the pipe forum, but if you feel this belongs in the Herf section, please move it over. Thanks!


nope, this is as good a place as any.

i can't make it, obviously, as i'll just be getting home. 
i'm trying to make it to the Hillbilly herf, but after hearing my wifes voice when i mentioned it, i don't know. it's been a very hard spring/summer for her since i've been gone about 200% more than i've been home. i'm still hoping though.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> That would be cool, and I will solicit the pipe FOGs requests for "sodas" of choice.


Awesome. Not to worry Icehog, you will be well taken care of. I've got enough pipe tobacco to last me several lifetimes.

So here's the list so far:

Big T
American Psycho-Analyst
Icehog3 (schedule permitting)

p


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

I would be interested, unless you FIBs won't allow a Wisconsinite!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Cool idea...pipe herf........indeed! LOL

Tom: You don't need any tobacco. You know you are welcome to anything on my shelf. I have a few tins for you to start with....some English, Viriginias, and VaPers.
LMK and when we hook up, I'll bring them for you.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Sir Tony said:


> I would be interested, unless you FIBs won't allow a Wisconsinite!


Of course we want our Cheesehead brothers to attend. In fact, we can celebrate the Brewers almost making it to the post season.

Ok sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

I think this sounds great! count me in:tu

Larry


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd love to T but I'll play hell trying to get away from work, especially on the weekend. Hopefully another time.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Big T said:


> Awesome. Not to worry Icehog, you will be well taken care of. I've got enough pipe tobacco to last me several lifetimes.
> 
> So here's the list so far:
> 
> ...





Bruce said:


> Cool idea...pipe herf........indeed! LOL
> 
> Tom: You don't need any tobacco. You know you are welcome to anything on my shelf. I have a few tins for you to start with....some English, Viriginias, and VaPers.
> LMK and when we hook up, I'll bring them for you.


Thanks Big T and Bruce...I'm sure that once I slide down the new slope, I'll be able to pay y'all back in spades. Now it is time to look for a pipe. 

Tony, I am sure the Wisconsin brethren is more than welcome.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok, so here's who's interested so far:

Big T
American Psycho-Analyst
Icehog3 (schedule permitting)
Bruce
Sir Tony
Pipeyeti

Keep 'em coming!

Icehog, when you get a chance, PM what your schedule looks like (I know in the LOL Herf thread, you mentioned you were going out of town) and we can start throwing some dates out there....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I am considering taking the plunge, so I would like to come if it fits my schedule. Being that I am newer than a newb, I would need to bring alcohol or food, as I would not yet have any tobacco to offer. If that isn't cool, I totally understand .


Oh nooooooo.........another convert. :chk


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Big T said:


> Ok, so here's who's interested so far:
> 
> Big T
> American Psycho-Analyst
> ...


Thanks...PM sent.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump. Have we decided on a date and location to herf at yet?


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

After some conferring, it looks like either Friday Nov. 2nd or Saturday November 10th. However I think the monthly MOB Herf is on the 10th which may cause a conflict with some. So, is everyone good with Friday evening Nov. 2nd?


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Big T said:


> After some conferring, it looks like either Friday Nov. 2nd or Saturday November 10th. However I think the monthly MOB Herf is on the 10th which may cause a conflict with some. So, is everyone good with Friday evening Nov. 2nd?


I am good... for the 2nd.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am also good with the 2nd....now I have to go find a pipe!! :r


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Big T said:


> After some conferring, it looks like either Friday Nov. 2nd or Saturday November 10th. However I think the monthly MOB Herf is on the 10th which may cause a conflict with some. So, is everyone good with Friday evening Nov. 2nd?


Do you have a place in mind to hold the herf?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I might be able to come to this. I will look into it.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I am also good with the 2nd....now I have to go find a pipe!! :r


be careful Tom..Stay away from Bruce..:r


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I am also good with the 2nd....now I have to go find a pipe!! :r


I am actually thinking about this...maybe one pipe won't be _that_ much of a commitment...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

chibnkr said:


> I am actually thinking about this...maybe one pipe won't be _that_ much of a commitment...


Join me, My Brother!! :r


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

American Psycho-Analyst said:


> Do you have a place in mind to hold the herf?


Taking a cue from the Mega Mob Herf-how about Shoeless Joe's in Rosemont?
It's centrally located and is close to a CTA blue line stop. Any other suggestions are definitely welcome....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Big T said:


> Taking a cue from the Mega Mob Herf-how about Shoeless Joe's in Rosemont?
> It's centrally located and is close to a CTA blue line stop. Any other suggestions are definitely welcome....


I'm good with Shoeless Joe's if A P-A is down....


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Join me, My Brother!! :r


and me....:r:chk


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Friday is good for me and shoeless joes is fine too. I'm easy.p


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I'm good with Shoeless Joe's if A P-A is down....


Shoeless Joe's it is!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

Wish i could make down from the northwoods this time for a good ole pipe herf but on a Friday with the wife 8.25 months pregnant, it ain't happening for me. 

I do look forward to May and the Pipe Show, we'll have to get all together then.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I am also good with the 2nd....now I have to go find a pipe!! :r





Rock Star said:


> be careful Tom..Stay away from Bruce..:r





chibnkr said:


> I am actually thinking about this...maybe one pipe won't be _that_ much of a commitment...





icehog3 said:


> Join me, My Brother!! :r


Wish I could come, but won't be in IL at that point. You folks (Tom and Michael) are in for a treat ... and some trouble! LoL! Seriously, though, take the plunge -- it's perfect for those IL winters that are too damn cold to enjoy a Salomone.  :tu p


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Root said:


> Wish i could make down from the northwoods this time for a good ole pipe herf but on a Friday with the wife 8.25 months pregnant, it ain't happening for me.
> 
> I do look forward to May and the Pipe Show, we'll have to get all together then.


Best wishes and regards to you and your wife. Surely we'll hold another herf in May (why not?)....


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Only 3 weeks remaining to the Chicago area pipe herf by my reckoning. p


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

I may have a few new pipes completed by then to show off. p


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Would anyone mind if I invite my buddy Alex Florov of Florovpipes.com to join us?


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Now is probably a good time to do a quick attendance check. Here's who I've got down as attending or maybe attending. If I've missed anyone or if I have any of the below info wrong, please make a change to the list:

*Attending*
Big T
American Psycho-Analyst 
Icehog
Bruce
Pipeyeti
Alex Florov
Sir Tony

*Maybe*
Keffelf
Chibnkr


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Would it be ok to invite a couple of other guys as well. One is a pipe maker ( Kirk Bosi) and the other a collector both friends of mine from the chicago pipe club and really nice guys.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

pipeyeti said:


> Would it be ok to invite a couple of other guys as well. One is a pipe maker ( Kirk Bosi) and the other a collector both friends of mine from the chicago pipe club and really nice guys.


Of course, the more the merrier. This is a great opportunity to meet some well respected guys in the pipe world!!

Also, I should add that American Psycho-Analyst and I are going to try to get their around 4:00 to stake us out a spot.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

I spoke with them and we will all be there. :chk


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Less than two weeks to go!! Thought I'd give this a bump!
This is still what I have for the attendance, so please make any changes:

*Attending*
Big T
American Psycho-Analyst 
Icehog
Bruce
Pipeyeti
Alex Florov
Sir Tony

*Maybe*
Keffelf
Chibnkr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Still looking like a "go" for me....what time did we decide on?


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

APA and I were looking to get there around 4:00 and try and stake out a spot for us.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll probably get there around 6 or 7. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

looking forward to Friday!p


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, I'm certainly looking forward to it as well. Got some nice baccys to smoke with everyone.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Tasso and everyone,

I know you guys don't really watch the Banter threads and all that nonsense, so I wanted to post here. I have some major drama / problems going on at my job this week, and one of the results is they have cancelled my day off for Friday. I am not sure how late everyone plans on staying, but it is doubtful I could be there before 9:30 PM. If some of you are planning a later night, please let me know. If not, I hope this won't be the last one of these as I would really like to meet you all, and have you teach me a little about the "other" slope as well.


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

like I said I probably won't get there till about 6:30 at the earliest. i will still be there at 9:30

Larry


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

See everyone tomorrow!!


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Looking forward to it. I spoke with Kirk Bosi on Tuesday and he will be there.I still need to get ahold of Alex Florov today to confirm that he will show. Is everyoneelse still able to make it?


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll be there and I know that Tom (Icehog) is a maybe due to his above-mentioned work schedule. Here's who we had on the list. Chime in if you're still able to make it:

Attending
Big T
American Psycho-Analyst 
Icehog (maybe later)
Bruce
Pipeyeti
Alex Florov
Sir Tony

Maybe
Keffelf
Chibnkr


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

Spoke with Alex and looks like he is riding with me...so yeah he will be there.:tu


----------



## pipeyeti (Aug 22, 2007)

We have to do this again. had a nice time talking with you guys last night.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Really sucked to miss this, as I was looking forward to meeting or seeing the attendees again, and getting a friendly education. I ended up being stuck at work until Midnight and totally exhausted by then to boot.

Glad you had a good time, and I certainly hope there will be another chance to do this soon.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

I certainly enjoyed it. We'll have to get together and herf again before all the novel anti-smoking at bars/restaurants prohibitions are installed.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Just an update, Erratum got his Roush for $500. Aparently he disapeared into the bathroom with it........hrmm.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

It was great meeting you guys in person and look forward to doing it again!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Big T said:


> It was great meeting you guys in person and look forward to doing it again!


Sorry I couldn't join you Tasso (and everyone else). The boss NEVER lets me have weekends off....... *sigh*


----------

